# Cyriopagopus sp. "Sulawesi Black"



## TexasTreeViper (May 18, 2012)

Is anybody working with this species? I saw an ad in the classifieds here recently for someone that had a MM & was looking for a female but that's the only mention of this species I have seen in a long time. Apparently these guys are SUPER rare!?! Awesome spiders though, too bad there aren't more in the hobby.


----------



## syndicate (May 18, 2012)

I am!Hope to hatch them out again this year if all go's well ;]
-Chris

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TexasTreeViper (May 19, 2012)

That's good to know Chris. I wish you the best luck & look forward to picking up a few once you get the job done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus (May 20, 2012)

syndicate said:


> I am!Hope to hatch them out again this year if all go's well ;]
> -Chris


Best of luck Chris.  As you know, this is definitely a species that is high on my "want" list.

:biggrin:


----------



## metallica (May 20, 2012)

We had a blast searching for this species in Sulawesi!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dactylus (May 26, 2012)

metallica said:


> We had a blast searching for this species in Sulawesi!


What areas of Sulawesi were these beauties collected in?  It sounds like the forests and wetlands are all but gone in Sulawesi...


----------



## metallica (May 26, 2012)

dactylus said:


> What areas of Sulawesi were these beauties collected in?  It sounds like the forests and wetlands are all but gone in Sulawesi...


you can find them in North Sulawesi. forest are all but gone? there was plenty of forest!


----------



## Tgrip77 (May 26, 2012)

i have a 2" juvi that i just examined the exoskeleton smermatheca....and it looked to be male. so...further down the road i will be hoping to find someone with a adult female to do a 50/50 loan with. if you think you may be interested...let me know, thanks.


----------



## syndicate (May 28, 2012)

One of my girls out and about this past week! 
She just molted and is getting some serious size to her now!
-Chris

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Vespula (May 28, 2012)

Wow. Beautiful spider! How big is she?


----------



## syndicate (Jul 2, 2012)

Vespula said:


> Wow. Beautiful spider! How big is she?


I'd guess close to 8 inches now?They are big leggy spiders!


----------



## grayzone (Jul 2, 2012)

shes DEFINITELY a looker Chris.. hope all goes well with your future plans


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 2, 2012)

Why do you have to tease us so?! I hope you get a nice big sac this year!


----------



## Gerulf (Jul 2, 2012)

Oooohhhh that is a pretty T! how much do the slings usually cost?


----------



## apophysis (Jul 3, 2012)

beaauuutiifuuulll!!!


----------



## syndicate (Jul 3, 2012)

Wish me luck! 







-Chris

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## creepa (Jul 3, 2012)

syndicate said:


> Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck dude!


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jul 3, 2012)

Gorgeous spider!  And good luck!


----------



## advan (Jul 3, 2012)

Fingers crossed for you Chris!


----------



## RJ2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, she looks like velvet!!!


----------



## apophysis (Jul 4, 2012)

Good luck! Did she eat the male?


----------



## dactylus (Jul 4, 2012)

Looking good Chris!!  Man, what long legs she has.

Good luck!


----------



## HoboAustin (Jul 4, 2012)

A student here in okc had a craigslist ad for a 4" fella' for $125. If I wasn't a jobless teen, I would've swept in and gave it a home where it would've set atop a pedestal and be praised by all of the inferior Ts in my collection. Especially the G. rosea... And btw, Good luck Chris


----------



## syndicate (Jul 6, 2012)

apophysis said:


> Good luck! Did she eat the male?


Nope!My other adult female did eat one male recently tho!
There are a couple more photos on my flickr if anyone cares to look!Link is in my sig!
-Chris


----------



## Terry D (Jul 6, 2012)

Chris, Definitely hope this happens for you again! I still haven't made the jump to old worlds other than a short and unfortunately sad-ended stint with _P ornata_, but among more pokies and _C schioedtei_, these are near the top of the wanted list!

Good luck with it!

T


----------



## Jones0911 (Aug 18, 2016)

I


syndicate said:


> One of my girls out and about this past week!
> She just molted and is getting some serious size to her now!
> -Chris


I'm confused is this a burrowing species or aboreal ??

@syndicate


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 18, 2016)

Jones0911 said:


> I
> 
> 
> I'm confused is this a burrowing species or aboreal ??
> ...


fossorial (burrowing)


----------



## shining (Aug 19, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> fossorial (burrowing)


I've gathered they appreciate deep substrate for burrowing and height for climbing. So, both??? 

Hopefully Swift's still has these when I'm ready to order.


----------



## advan (Aug 19, 2016)

Jones0911 said:


> I'm confused is this a burrowing species or aboreal ??


Arboreal.


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 19, 2016)

advan said:


> Arboreal.


my Cyriopagopus sp. hatihati dug a burrow and is rare;y out. its about 1". never seen any arboreal behavior yet.


----------



## creepa (Aug 20, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> my Cyriopagopus sp. hatihati dug a burrow and is rare;y out. its about 1". never seen any arboreal behavior yet.


All arboreal Ornithoctoninae are burrowers at first but get arboreal as they grow...

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 20, 2016)

creepa said:


> All arboreal Ornithoctoninae are burrowers at first but get arboreal as they grow...


then why were hardcore burrowers like H lividum moved to genus Cyriopagopus?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## creepa (Aug 20, 2016)

Because the arboreal Cyriopagopus is not Cyriopagopus at all according to the last West and Jacobi paper but Omothymus.
And according to the same paper Haplopelma is a junior synonym for Cyriopagopus.

If you can find the paper i suggest you should read it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## metallica (Aug 21, 2016)

creepa said:


> All arboreal Ornithoctoninae are burrowers at first but get arboreal as they grow...


Is there a paper supporting this claim? In the wild these are arboreal from 1th instar.


----------



## Thistles (Aug 21, 2016)

creepa said:


> Because the arboreal Cyriopagopus is not Cyriopagopus at all according to the last West and Jacobi paper but Omothymus.
> And according to the same paper Haplopelma is a junior synonym for Cyriopagopus.
> 
> If you can find the paper i suggest you should read it.


I think the same paper says these are Phormingochilus carpenteri.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## metallica (Aug 21, 2016)

Thistles said:


> I think the same paper says these are Phormingochilus carpenteri.


correct.


----------



## creepa (Aug 21, 2016)

metallica said:


> Is there a paper supporting this claim? In the wild these are arboreal from 1th instar.


No there is no paper on this Eddy you know that...

And ur right, of course they are arboreal from first instar because they are born way up high...

What i mean is that they dig and make burrows in captivity because of the circumstances they're given.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## metaldad904 (Aug 21, 2016)

Mine is around the 3 inch mark and has done some massive burrowing. It's really quite amazing how much it's done.


----------

